# Boy Meets Girl, Boy Kisses Girl, Girl Drives Boy Insane



## RandomPhantom700 (Oct 1, 2004)

http://www.thingsmygirlfriendandihavearguedabout.com/

The site's title should be self-explanatory.  It's a huge list, but funny as hell.  Enjoy.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 1, 2004)

That is perhaps the funniest thing that I haver ever read.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 1, 2004)

this has to be _years_ worth...holy hell...I'd have friggin' strangled the soup nazi before all this.


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 4, 2004)

> Margret flooded the kitchen last week. Turned the taps on, put the plug in the sink, and utterly forgot about it (because she'd come upstairs and we'd got involved in an unrelated argument). She goes back downstairs, opens the door and - whoosh - it's Sea World. The interesting thing about this is, if _I'd_ flooded the kitchen, it would have been a bellowing, 'You've flooded the kitchen, _you idiot_!' and then she'd have done that thing where I curl up in a ball, trying to protect my head, and she kicks me repeatedly in the kidneys. As it was, however, there's a shout, I run downstairs and stand for a beat in the doorway - taking in the scene, waves lapping gently at my ankles - and she turns round and roars, 'Well,* help me then* - can't you see I've flooded the kitchen, _you idiot_?'


ROFL!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 4, 2004)

Wow.  And yet they keep their marriage together, have kids, and so forth.

Another demonstration for me, though, on how I hate conflict.  I don't think I could manage with someone constantly bickering with me.  Well, I know I can't.

And another demonstration of how I'M THE NICEST PERSON EVER!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 4, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> And another demonstration of how I'M THE NICEST PERSON EVER!


just as long as said person isn't bickering at you.


----------



## The Kai (Oct 4, 2004)

Man does she have a sister......


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> And another demonstration of how I'M THE NICEST PERSON EVER!


 Oh please... Im WAYYYY nicer than you.  You wanna fight about it???

 hehe.

 Wait... 

 Uh...


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 4, 2004)

lol!!   

Hey, at least I would never consider kicking my love interest in the head as he was driving!  

It sounds like the two of them feed off of this bickering - I don't know how they'd survive, otherwise!


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 4, 2004)

I was thinking it was a relationship heavily based on the physical interaction, but with all that kicking she likes to do :shrug


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2004)

Yeah, ya know...

Im pretty desparate... but I prolly wouldnt date her...

Go figure.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Oct 4, 2004)

What, the fighting over little life details doesn't turn you on?  lol!


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 7, 2004)

Feisty Mouse said:
			
		

> What, the fighting over little life details doesn't turn you on? lol!


Oh, well, you know... nothing says loving like A boot to my head when I am drivin...


----------



## ninhito (Oct 8, 2004)

That was really funny.  I didnt know two people could li8ve under the same house with all that bickering.


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 8, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Oh, well, you know... nothing says loving like A boot to my head when I am drivin...


a boot to the groin says it better.


----------



## Silat Student (Oct 8, 2004)

Huh, that's never the message I got from a boot to the groin. To me a boot to the groin always said "Please hit me back as hard as you can, as many times as you can." But that's just me.


----------

